# Best 200 Grain Broadhead



## nomansland

Any thoughts on the best 200 grain broadhead around??


----------



## BLACK WOLF

nomansland said:


> Any thoughts on the best 200 grain broadhead around??


Depending on the weight of the broadhead adapter you're using these heads come real close to 200g. and are wicked.

Centaur broadheads - http://www.centaurarchery.com/broadheadinfo.htm

Simmons broadheads - http://www.simmonssharks.com/broadheads.htm

Ray :shade:


----------



## nomansland

BLACK WOLF said:


> Depending on the weight of the broadhead adapter you're using these heads come real close to 200g. and are wicked.
> 
> Centaur broadheads - http://www.centaurarchery.com/broadheadinfo.htm
> 
> Simmons broadheads - http://www.simmonssharks.com/broadheads.htm
> 
> Ray :shade:


Have been eyeing the Simmons. They do look nasty. Never heard of the Centaur but they look great too. Thanks!


----------



## Forrest Halley

Since you didn't specify 2 blade:
Woodsman elite 200. Easy to sharpen and flies well.


----------



## Easykeeper

Forrest Halley said:


> Since you didn't specify 2 blade:
> Woodsman elite 200. Easy to sharpen and flies well.


x2...:thumbs_up


----------



## nomansland

Forrest Halley said:


> Since you didn't specify 2 blade:
> Woodsman elite 200. Easy to sharpen and flies well.


Haven't decided on how many blades yet! Just looking at ideas right now.


----------



## Matt_Potter

Razor cap 200 - sort of a booger to sharpen but once you get it there they stay that way

Matt


----------



## marc weier

VPA 200 grain Terminator


----------



## chuckrozasrn

Muzzy phantom is great also


----------



## onlyaspike

Woodman Elites or Simmons' Sharks.....My 2 favorite.


----------



## Overkiller

Tuffhead 225 is 25 more grains than you asked about but it is the best cutting tool for an arrow I have ever seen.


----------



## nomansland

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## rayzor43

We have both 2 and 3 blade 200s. Either one flies great. We make the toughest heads in the industry. All VPA broadheads are CNC machined in one piece from high carbon tool grade steel. They are then heat treated to 50-54 Rockwell (depending on the model), and spin tested to ensure flight stability.....and they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee!


----------



## rayzor43

2 balde 200gr is at 8 oclock in the above pic..


----------



## nomansland

rayzor43 said:


> 2 balde 200gr is at 8 oclock in the above pic..


Where can I order these and how much? Those are nice looking heads.


----------



## coiloil37

Vpa, grizzlies or tuffheads.


----------



## SDHNTR

nomansland said:


> Where can I order these and how much? Those are nice looking heads.


www.rayzor-vpa.com


----------



## nomansland

Sorry I realized how stupid that question was once I saw the website at the top of the pic. Haha


----------



## J. Wesbrock

Ace Super Express.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i have some hunor africas and they are nice heads. thick blades, very sharp and fly great. Im going to pick up a pack of the VPA 2 blade as well. tusker also makes some nice heads, but you have to file them until you get a edge to work with.


----------



## benofthehood

Ace 200gn ..... easy to sharpen , fly well , tough as nails and affordable .


----------



## Justin Falon

Do the Ace 200 grain heads windplane?????????

justin


----------



## kegan

Another vote for the Simmons Tree Shark. Who needs to track when they can't make it fifty yards?


----------



## ArrowCrazy

rayzor43 said:


> 2 balde 200gr is at 8 oclock in the above pic..


Just ordered the 150 gr. 2 blade version of these. I think you can get the 200 gr in single bevel also.


----------



## KevinSmith5

The one that hits your intended target?


----------



## KevinSmith5

Seriously these are all good suggestions, to me all that really matters is that they're tough and sharp. If it breaks when it hits bone (or a tree if you miss) its useless. I use glue on Zwicky black diamonds (which is an odd name for a green arrowhead) and have never had a complaint but I'm shooting them out of 80-100 lb longbows. The weight and speed of your arrows makes a big difference (to me) in terms of the design of the head.


----------



## Steel Horse

I use either Simmons or Ribtek.VPA is also quite good.


----------



## broadheadnut

surprised no one has mentioned Ashby.......


----------



## Bowmania

I would be very surprised if anyone on this site spent more on broadheads than I have. Here's some very important information that no one has mentioned. On the recently vanished Adcock web site he suggest tuning with the big Snuffer (160 grains). His reasoning is pretty sound. If you can get an 1 1/2 inch three blade to fly, you can get any blade to fly. If you tune with it why not shoot it? (My reasoning) 

Soooooo, in this case we are talking about a 160 Snuffer and a 40 grain adaptor (200 grains). Can you find something that puts a better hole in a whitetail? If you can I sure can debate the issue. I also contend that the "best broadhead" for whitetails is not the best for elk, moose, big bears ect. Soooo, a sister broadhead that fits with the 160 Snuffer is the 160 STOS. (See the moose article in the current TBM). 

The glue on head has advantages over any of the above mentioned screw in heads. With the 160 head you can use a short adaptor for 185 grains or go to a steel adaptors to 285 grains. (steel adaptors come in 75, 100, and 125) Now add in Woody Weights and you can get the total up to 485 should anyone need that much weight. I'm currently shooting 360 grains up front for an incredibly stable and quiet set up. I wouldn't use it for whitetails, but it fits what I need.

Bowmania


----------



## dragonheart II

Had good luck with a 225 tuffhead on a woodie arrow! They now have a 190 grain "the meathead".


----------



## benofthehood

Mate , hasn't anyone told you that you can't kill game without camo ? 
Fine hog, don't know about the bow though .........:shade:


----------



## Sight Window

What about the Silver Flame? 210 grain


----------



## Sight Window

Do the VPA's come pre-sharpened or do you have to sharpen them yourself?


----------



## SDHNTR

VPA. They come pretty sharp out of the package, but a few seconds spent honing will have them hair popping sharp easily.


----------

